# Pulled pork



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Took the butt to 175*F then foiled to 200*F, coolered for two hours, then pulled. 

I used a Rib rub that I get at HEB. It is Fiesta Brand and I really like it. I also used some Sure Shot Sids Gunpowder that I got in a trade from another bbq forum. That stuff is amazing on just about anything!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks good! I have not tried pulled pork yet but I can see it is going to happen.


----------



## Pescadorable (Sep 15, 2004)

That is a truly fine looking bunch of pulled pork! What kind of wood did you use?

I might have to do one up this weekend too!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Charles..this is the 3rd pork butt I have done and I think I like it better that brisket.

I used oak and hickory.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

How much did that butt weigh and how long did you cook it? 
Looks good.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

It weighed about 6.5#'s. I cooked this one 1.5 hours per pound at 200-225. From what I have found about pulled pork is that you have to get the internal temp to at least 190 to break down the collagen. If you do not get it to this temp, it will be difficult to pull and be better if sliced. 

A good doneness test is when the bone can be easily pulled out...its ready.

What makes this even better is to make sliders with Hawaii rolls. I am making some tomorrow and will post pics. My personal preference is a sauce that is a little sweet. Montgomery Inn (Krogers) and Pig-n-Whistle (HEB) are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I make it with www.texasbbqrub.com original rub over apple juice and spray with apple juice a few times while cooking. I usually use mesquite and pecan. When pulled, I vacuum freeze and then reheat in the microwave and make sandwiches or put on a baked potato with BBQ sauce. I like it at least as well as brisket myself!


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Excellent!!!!!!!
Great info,
Thanks


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

Boston butt 
Applewood
home rub 
250 deg. 5hrs 4lb. 
delicious.    


Kansas city style serve wet with sauce. :mpd:


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Tris,

Where do you get the apple wood?


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

salth2o said:


> Charles..this is the 3rd pork butt I have done and I think I like it better that brisket.
> 
> I used oak and hickory.


Pulled pork is way better then brisket I think. More moist!! then again...everything on a pig is excellent. bacon, pork chops, pig feet . . .. heheheheh


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

salth2o said:


> Tris,
> 
> Where do you get the apple wood?


I order it from Oregon or Washington depending on the price, logs not chips'
What I forgot to post was I mop it continuosily and after two hours I foil it with orange juice for fluid for one hour then put it back on grate for the last hour to firm it up.
Good luck.
TRLS
:mpd: :mpd:


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Trls said:


> *I order it from Oregon or Washington depending on the price, logs not chips'*
> What I forgot to post was I mop it continuosily and after two hours I foil it with orange juice for fluid for one hour then put it back on grate for the last hour to firm it up.
> Good luck.
> TRLS
> :mpd: :mpd:


Do you have a link?


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

*"How much did that butt weigh "*

I beg your pardon.

(ha! just kidding)


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

salth2o said:


> Do you have a link?


http://www.barbecuewood.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

sandollr said:


> *"How much did that butt weigh "*
> 
> I beg your pardon.
> 
> (ha! just kidding)


A trimmed butt for just me and wife 3lb.
for a get together I'll get a 9lb.
:mpd:


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

I have done a lot of experimenting over the years and have a home made rub and mop sauce. I have ruined more than my share of meat.
My wife is from Norway and likes her food a little less flavorful (bland hwell
but she's been a pretty good sport about all the trial and error. :spineyes:


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

grub rub goes good on pork as i think it has brown sugar in it...


----------

